# Форум 1С > Полезные ссылки для скачивания > 1С Предприятие 8.3 >  1С Розница Базовая (нужно обновление)

## Lexx_Luthor

Доброго времени!
Есть у кого возможность поделиться обновлениями Розницы Базовой с версии 2.2.9.19 до актуального релиза?

----------


## Vova2142

Базовая https://yadi.sk/d/JU7aewvFoagA2g
Проф https://yadi.sk/d/7cYKeM80S-RWWg

----------

alexandr_ll (12.11.2020), Gen089 (13.11.2020), kpacka (13.11.2020), Lexx_Luthor (12.11.2020)

----------


## Vova2142

Платформа https://yadi.sk/d/6iBENeAWe_Lckw

----------

Gen089 (13.11.2020), Lexx_Luthor (12.11.2020)

----------


## RicardoHoomy

Спасибо ща совет 

материнская плата msi

----------


## bannnsk

Подскажите, пожалуйста, где можно скачать обновление конфигурации для розницы проф 2.2.13.12 или ниже.
Спасибо.

----------


## ebanaha

Добрый день! Ссылки уже не актуальны? нужны обновы для Розницы 2.2.9.20 до версии 2.2.13.8. Может кто помочь?

----------


## ikalichkin

> Добрый день! Ссылки уже не актуальны? нужны обновы для Розницы 2.2.9.20 до версии 2.2.13.8. Может кто помочь?


Пробежитесь по страницам в профильной *теме*,
ну, или обновитесь через последний *cf*-файл...

----------

ebanaha (27.01.2021)

----------


## max-m_89

Добрый день! Нужно обновить Розницу (базовая) (сейчас стоит версия 2.3.4.33) и перейти на ПРОФ версию, или сначала перейти на ПРОФ потом обновлять, и где взять дистрибутив для перехода на ПРОФ, нигде найти не могу. Кто сможет помочь?

----------


## dmkarn

> Пробежитесь по страницам в профильной *теме*,
> ну, или обновитесь через последний *cf*-файл...


Обновление через последний файл зачастую приводит к огромным траблам.. Нужно обязательно идти по цепочке с запуском 1С после обновления и отработки всех нужных процедур. Да долго и муторно, но зато надежно и работоспособно.

----------


## 4AuHuK

> Добрый день! Нужно обновить Розницу (базовая) (сейчас стоит версия 2.3.4.33) и перейти на ПРОФ версию, или сначала перейти на ПРОФ потом обновлять, и где взять дистрибутив для перехода на ПРОФ, нигде найти не могу. Кто сможет помочь?


Добрый день! Обновите Базовую до последнего релиза - *2.3.7.22*, а потом обновите базу *Дистриб. обновления для перехода с базовой версии на ПРОФ*:
https://dropmefiles.com/NTMkF

----------


## GrAn59

Алоха всем

Есть розница проф 1.0.7.4 (2009 г.)

Нужно (хочется) обновить до актуальной версии

В идеале нужны полные версии 1.0.14.3, 1.0.19.16, 
2.0.1 или 2.0.2 для перехода с версии 1

ну или как вариант любые полные пары проф и базовая (полные) от 1.0.7.4 до 1.0.14.3
сменить проф на базовую и попробовать обновиться через обновление 1с

----------

